# 2350 Clutch Pedal Adjustment



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was attempting to resolve a creeping issue the clutch pedal engaged. Upon getting it at the shop and looking at the owners manual I noticed that the adjustment rod was in the "wrong hole" per the picture in the manual. (I don't have the tech manual yet) So before I started I compared my 2355 with the owners and tech manual and everything matched.

So the adjustment rod is now in the "correct hole" per the owners manual.








Now the clutch is hard as hell to engage and comes no where near the pedal stop.








1. Why the 2 holes? tech manual says nothing about them.

2. Should I put the adjustment rod back in the "wrong hole" so the clutch pedal works the same as any other of the 40, 50, 55 series I have had.

Did not resolve the creeping issue. Both tractors are open stations.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Creeping issue might be pilot bearing or warped clutch disc or pressure plate surfaces. Is it hard to get into gear? Shouldn't be any gear grinding if you step in clutch, count to 3 and move shift lever into gear.
Might be 2 holes for different clutch options,single or 2 stage. Do you have independent PTO? (PTO lever you lift up between the shift levers)


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Does this 2350 have hyd ind pto or continuous running(dual stage clutch) pto? If dual stage clutch extra hole in clutch pedal allowed for when pin was relocated to other hole bypassing disengaging pto clutch when pto operation was not required also lowering clutch pedal height..


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Does this 2350 have hyd ind pto or continuous running(dual stage clutch) pto? If dual stage clutch extra hole in clutch pedal allowed for when pin was relocated to other hole bypassing disengaging pto clutch when pto operation was not required also lowering clutch pedal height..


ind. pto.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

If it were me, I'd be drilling a third hole in the middle there, toward the bottom somewhere and try to get the best of both worlds. Might be a worthwhile stop-gap measure to get through bad weather or harvesting time constraints.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

May have resolved it. Got done with spring maintenance finally. Later models have a grease fitting in the throwout bearing. You would not know that unless you look at the parts list or remove cover on clutch housing. I removed the cover to take a look and found it.


----------

